# New 05 GTO



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

All,
New member here, just bought an 05 GTO with LS2 and 6 Speed. She has 9K on the clock and is totally stock. Interested in knowing if there are any recalls and would like to improve the shifter: any suggestions? Also, the rear seat stiching is starting to pull apart any suggestions on the best way to correct this?

Any recommendations appreciated, Kirk Hurst, Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. There are threads covering all of these, maybe try using the forums search funtions you should find what you need.


----------

